# early season bait selection?????



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Last summer I often took my son to the local lake and fished for channel cats. We had great success with a dough type bait (magic bait chicken liver) from the local walmart. I've tried the same bait a few times this spring with absolutely 0% success. Not a nibble! I've tried fishing at several depths and locations, but so far no action at all.

The lake is shallow (maximum depth of around 6-8'), but there is a deep hole just below the spillway from the dam. (The deep hole is an old rock quarry pit and I don't know the exact depth, but a slip bobber rig set at 12' doesn't touch bottom.)

What baits, methods, and locations should I be trying?


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Shad if they're indiginious to the lake and even if they're not. Get yourself a cast net and you've opened yourself up to a whole new experience with teaching yourself and your son a new activity to be shared.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Shad are not in the lake to the best of my knowledge, but the cast net might work in other local waterways (ohio brush creek or the ohio river) to get them. If I were going to buy a cast net, what size mesh and diameter would be best? Also, what is the state regulations on species that can be kept for bait? Must bluegills (and similar sunfish) be released, or can they be kept for bait, too?


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

try cut bait, gills, warmouths, shad, creek chubs, etc... even bass minnows under a flaot will work or on bottom.


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

To start, get a 5' diameter net 3/8" mesh at Walmarts, they're fairly cheap, I think about $25. When I suggested taking up cast netting, I got the impression that your son is fairly young and that you had no experience with cast netting. 

Cast netting is indiscriminate and has the capability to catch about everything under the sun. Can be pretty fun for a young kid, like opening a Christmas gift, you never know what you might get. By law, only forage fish may be kept, anything else must be tossed back. I believe gills or sunfish caught on line and hook may be used as bait but I believe they have to be caught out of the same body of water that you're fishing. Anyone else, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

> When I suggested taking up cast netting, I got the impression that your son is fairly young and that you had no experience with cast netting.


You were correct! My son is 8 yrs old, and I have never held a cast net. 
I may buy one and try it in brush creek near where it empties into the Ohio river. Should be some shad in that area. 
The cast net sounds like a fun adventure in itself!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I never used a casting net til last year and it is very fun to use. I have caught everything from bass to carp(not to keep) but honestly i would go with a 1/4 inch mesh to be honest. I even caught a crayfish the size of a lobster with it. thing scared the crap out of me


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

When you get your net, take it in your yard or to a park and practice throwing it a few times on the grass, just so you get a feel for it and know how to do it. There are a lot of good videos on youtube on how to throw it. There are many styles, find one that works for you and then take it to the water. Just be careful where you throw it you dont want to get it tangled up, they rip easy. I went through 4 nets last year, but they are well worth it. I stick with the nets from Wal-mart, I had an expensive one but then lost it to a submerged tree, so I wont buy anything expensive anymore.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

i was going 2 say that you need to be careful where you throw it, because they snag easily....dont throw around logs if youre on shore...from a boat is a little different


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Muskeye said:


> To start, get a 5' diameter net 3/8" mesh at Walmarts, they're fairly cheap, I think about $25.


I would agree with a 5' for you, but its a 5' radius, with a diameter of 10'. A 3.5' radius, 7' diameter, would probably be easier for your son to throw though.



Muskeye said:


> Cast netting is indiscriminate and has the capability to catch about everything under the sun. By law, only forage fish may be kept, anything else must be tossed back.


That is correct. Don't know the amount ($65 ??) but I believe the fine is per fish if you are caught with anything else.



Muskeye said:


> I believe gills or sunfish caught on line and hook may be used as bait


That is correct.



Muskeye said:


> but I believe they have to be caught out of the same body of water that you're fishing. Anyone else, correct me if I'm wrong.


Not correct. This is the best explanation about the transporting baitfish regs that I have seen.

http://www.catfish1.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89080


This is a good video by the ODNR on catching bait using various methods including a cast net and discusses the regs.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/tabid/19708/Default.aspx


This is a good video on how to throw a cast net.


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

> Last summer I often took my son to the local lake and fished for channel cats. We had great success with a dough type bait (magic bait chicken liver) from the local walmart. I've tried the same bait a few times this spring with absolutely 0% success. Not a nibble! I've tried fishing at several depths and locations, but so far no action at all.


This is because stink bait generally only works when the water is warm. When the water is cold it is dense and the "stink" doesn't travel through the water like it does when the water is 75 degrees. I use cutbait, leeches and nightcrawlers on the resevoirs up here from spring untill fall. I caught my largest channel 13 pounds (my avatar pic) on a circle hook full of worms and leeches.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the help & tips!
I ordered a cast net (3.5' radius/7' diameter) this morning thinking the smaller size might be better for learning, and also better for small creeks, plus my son may be able to throw it. 
nixmkt - I really like the throwing method shown in the video you posted! Sounds (and looks) a lot simpler & easier than some I found online. 

Tried to catch some small bluegills for bait yesterday, but (wouldn't you know it) all I could catch were 6"+ size. Had fun with the 'gills, though. A couple even put up a fair fight on my light baitcasting outfit.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Even if shad are not in the lake you fish, I would bet they would be the best bait you can use.

It would be a treat to the fish and they would really, hit on it.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

chicken liver is the best bait. no one can argue that.


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

> chicken liver is the best bait. no one can argue that.


Well....looks like i have to argue it. I have tried chicken liver several times in my reservoirs up here and nothing. I mean i really gave it a fair chance too. These fish just want cutbait, leeches and worms....especially findlay reservoir. Now, i have caught a few catfish on livers but not enough for me to call it the best. This is just my experiance with livers in my n.west reservoirs.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

It probably depends on current and flow and the fish.

I just know down here at Alum chicken liver is the hot ticket.


----------



## Dipbait (Apr 13, 2009)

From Ice out until the water hits the mmid 60's cut shad or even better shad gut's produce the best for me. There are some prepared baits or Dipbait's that are formulated for colder water but they are few and far between and I have not had that much luck with them. I would Choose shad everytime...


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

my 2 largest cats,(around 10#'s each), were caught in the spring on very large muskie minnows with their heads cut off & gutted....IMO during the summer, livers and shrimp do nothing but attract small channels and bullheads...cut bait rocks !!!!


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

When you guys cut your shad how do you cut them? just a V under the neck? or split em down completely


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

If you have a creek to throw in getting a cast net is the best thing you could of done. You should be able to net shad, shiners, chubs, and suckers. I always like a variety of bait, live and fresh dead. Having a nice variety will allow you to find out what they want that day. In spring, I always do well on cut shad and big shiners(dead or alive). Those 6" gills you were catching would of worked ok. You could of cut them into small strips. If yuo think a bait you got is too big you can always cut it up.

Jake


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Got my cast net today, but didn't have much time to try it out. I made a few throws in the yard and was getting a good circular opening about 1/3 of the time. It will definitely take some practice, but it doesn't seem to be too hard. I think I figured out one potential problem in the weights getting tangled in the lines that close the net, so now I know to look the net over well before I toss it.
I'll probably try it in a farm pond this weekend. Not trying to catch bait, just learning to throw the net.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

DelawareAngler said:


> chicken liver is the best bait. no one can argue that.



shad usually outfishes chicken liver around here on the river around 3 fish to one ........... so id have to disagree...................AND you catch better QUALITY fish on cut shad !!


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

The best bait definitely depends on where you're fishing and what sized Cats you're after. For bullheads it's gotta be a gob of nightcrawlers with chicken liver 2nd almost anywhere (or at least at the dozens of lakes and rivers i've fished). But Channels are different.Alot does depend on where you're fishing. From my experience Cut Shad generally works better in rivers and larger lakes/reservoirs and Liver works better in smaller lakes and reservoirs. At Griggs for example it's liver that works best for me by far. And i've caught plenty of 5 to 10 lbers on it there. If you're hunting for Larger channels only though (over 10 lbs), i'd go with shad heads or gut sections. The bigger the chunk the better. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

cut redhorse sucker for the river and cut shad for lakes. the fresher the better. as soon as i catch them i put em on ice.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

DelawareAngler said:


> chicken liver is the best bait. no one can argue that.


Acctually im gna have to argue that also liver is ok sometimes the Flaws are Anything including turtles,bluegill,carp,sucker,will eat it ,,its smells horrible,,(Not nessisarily a bad thing) its to soft even with a net , i have found that in cold water conditions either nightcrawlers, or cut bait is best mostly cut bait cuz the seeps through the water attracting the catfish will attaract preditor fish only like catfish also turtles too plus cut bait is easier to keep on the hook i use about a 4/0 Circle hook for smaller bait fish like crappie or bluegill also i have noticed that catfish prefer crappie in the colder water i think its because they are more active out of any other baitfish that are normally in freshwater lakes ive used crappie and caught 5+lb cats in late december early january through february


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

it cut out the word - - - - wonder y ???


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

it did it again im gna stop tryiin lol


----------

